# Training started today!



## hmorneau (21 Apr 2010)

Hi,

I have started my training today, I'm far from in shape currently. But I have a little bit more than 4 month to be in shape. According to my trainer (who is in the reserve force and he is an instructor at St-Jean in the summer) I should be ok, he will make sure that I meet the standard. 

I will post time to time here to keep record of my progress.


----------



## Task (22 Apr 2010)

Good luck Alg!

Remember to enjoy your training, not just the results or later you may just resent it.


----------



## hmorneau (23 Apr 2010)

I just came back from the gym again today, and I already see some light amelioration. I will try to go every 2 days.


----------



## Niteshade (7 May 2010)

For best results, and in the time frame you have available to you, my advise:

GO DAILY.

Nites


----------



## hmorneau (7 May 2010)

Hi,

Currently I go around 5 to 6 times per week. I do like 50km of bike one day, next day I go to gym for training, an other day I run. That's mostly what I do currently of my time. I start to see improvement, but I still have lot of work to do.


----------



## hmorneau (15 May 2010)

Things are improving really good on my side.

I'm ok with the push up, I can do around 40 sit up right now, only need a little improvement on the running and the cardio and I will be good.

But I still have more then 3 months to get ready, so I will continue to work out as much as I can.

Currently I have a new program at my gym, I work 1 group of muscle per day, on a 4 days training. So I think it will help to improve my strength

I'm at 6 chin up, I was able to do 14 after 4 months of training, so I expect to be able to raise that number to 15-16 this time.
I have already gain 5lbs over the last month. I started out at 139lbs (I'm 5'7) Now I'm at 144lbs.

Eating well, resting a lot (I sleep like 10 hours per night). That's something scare me a bit about BMOQ, 6 hours of sleep per night it's far from enough for me, it will be hard, my average is really 10 hours (I have always been like that). I will have to manage with less I guess.

Anyway, for now I'm still very motivated, I really love to workout and to feel well. I eat 2 times more then when I was inactive. I have cut all those desert and I eat meat and veggies, a lot of veggies! 

Thanks all for this wonderfull forum, nice place to share with other and to learn from others!


----------



## SeanNewman (15 May 2010)

Algae said:
			
		

> ...6 hours of sleep per night it's far from enough for me, it will be hard, my average is really 10 hours (I have always been like that). I will have to manage with less I guess...



There is a difference between want and need.

I will be the first to agree with you that getting yous sleep taken away from you is agony, but it is one of the easiest ways to add stress to people to see how they will perform under pressure.  They can't put your life in real danger, but they can make you sleep less and give you timings that are hard to make.

Everyone can perform well and be in a good mood with a full night's sleep, but you have to apply stressors to people to see if they can keep that smile on their face when the sky is falling around them, or if they will start yelling at people or worse: crying.

Training is meant to be hard, or else it wouldn't mean anything when you graduate.  If you stick it though you will be very proud of yourself because you'll be impressed that you were able to do a lot more than you thought possible with a lot less sleep than you wanted.


----------



## hmorneau (25 Jul 2010)

Well, I'm a little less then 6 weeks from BMOQ now. I'm pretty happy with my shape. I'm still not a really good runner, I'm still new to run, but I have increased a lot. My cardio start to be really good. In the pool I can do 600meter (24*25m) just under 10:30. 

For the shuttle run I'm fine, I have try it on the grass here. Push up are fine, sit up too. I'm now nearly at 150lbs. I can do 13 chin up.

I'm working on some stabilizer muscles to prevent injuries and to maintain my strength. So far so good, I can say that I have done everything possible to get there in the best possible shape. But I guess it won't be enough. Anyway thanks all for your comments.


----------

